# [new tune] NESthaekchen



## bhagavar (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi at all - long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I`ve got a new tune out, done with an spiced up NES mangled through some effects.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8 bit arcadefeeling included.

Download - NESthaekchen


Holerö


----------



## pandas0nic (Jun 15, 2007)

it's not bad dude, i've heard worse and i've heard better. I assume you composed it on PC, if so what tracker did you use to generate the sounds from the SPC700 using emulation? Is the vocal at the start digitized and played thru the SNES or did you put it in using your sequencer/tracker ?  If this is all made with the snes soundchip (-fx) how about providing the original .NSF file?


----------



## bhagavar (Jun 15, 2007)

No - it was done with an midines cartidge -> http://www.wayfar.net/ - sequencing done with Cubase SX


----------



## pandas0nic (Jun 15, 2007)

wow nice, thats some great hardware, respect


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(pandas0nic @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> it's not bad dude, i've heard worse and i've heard better. I assume you composed it on PC, if so what tracker did you use to generate the sounds from the SPC700 using emulation? Is the vocal at the start digitized and played thru the SNES or did you put it in using your sequencer/tracker ?Â If this is all made with the snes soundchip (-fx) how about providing the original .NSF file?








 the SPC700 is the snes soundchip..
this is the nes soundchip 2A03 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty kewl song... i like it.. tho the voice sucked. I give it 4 out of 5 cause of the bad voice and lack of bad ass lead


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 15, 2007)

Groovy.


----------



## pandas0nic (Jun 15, 2007)

@ Elrinth, haha yeah my bad, i know the NES soundchip aswell ofcourse, i just missread, thanks for pointing it out


----------

